# where do i get my 1099 from uber?



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

i sign up for the eletronic delivery but i do not see my tax anywhere...all i see is a page "view tax summary"

then "Your tax summary is being generated."

but then it just loads forever till i got an error saying that it cannot be generated.."There was an error. That was definitely not Uber of us! Please try again."


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

You're looking in the right place. It's just not available yet.


----------



## NicoleBurckel (Jan 27, 2016)

I also signed up for electronic delivery but what's the link to find out if its ready yet? I think I deleted the email that had it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It's not ready yet... Feb 1st it has to be or Uber gets penalized by IRS.


----------



## NicoleBurckel (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok, but where do I get it? Is it emailed or do I have to go to a website to get it?


----------



## NicoleBurckel (Jan 27, 2016)

I found it on the dashboard, thanks!


----------



## Robba Fett (Aug 22, 2015)

NicoleBurckel said:


> I found it on the dashboard, thanks!


Where in Dashboard, please share how to find it!


----------



## thisguy777 (Jan 29, 2016)

NicoleBurckel said:


> I also signed up for electronic delivery but what's the link to find out if its ready yet? I think I deleted the email that had it.


Same here I had the 1099 form in front of my face the other day.. when I went back on to view and do my taxes it was gone? like poof . it wasn't even there..i knew I had seen it but it just disappeared after.. it too think I deleted the email..but im not too sure.... anyone else have this problem? your help is appreciated

thanks


----------



## Buster99 (Jan 5, 2016)

If you look at the left hand panel under the "Vehicles section " the tax information s below it. That the correct link. Mine works!! yayyy


----------

